# Payback time................



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, been here a few months now & you guys have been great, I've learned a lot, made some new friends & I think I'm gonna persue an actual layout some day, yea i think I swollowed the bait, hook line & sinker! 
So I've got some stuff I'd like to offer up here as early christmas gifts, a few items will be offered to a specific person, then if they don't want or need it, it's up for grabs. A lot of people have helped me & I appreciate all of you, please don't feel abused or forgotten if i don't name an item for you, I probably don't know whats on your need list.
All I ask is on any heavy items is the actual shipping cost! 
Here's what I got for now! 
First, gunrunner john, I know you just got a barrel roller, I have a beat up old barrel & with it this light base, I swear i remember them near the switches on his 027 stuff, but it looks big? & this crossing gate, I think it's a desk ornament, stands about 14" tall & plugs into a regular 110volt outlet. 
John, just say yea or nay & then it's open to everyone!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

For norgale, I noticed you were doing an oil yard, I have 2 packs of these pipeing sets, take both if you think you need em, or just one, again, say what you need right here & then if left overs open to everyone!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Last up for now is one of the foot pedals for a dremmel, I want to test the bench model for myself & if it works the other foot pedal will go too .First come first serve! 
the one in the black box is a sears crafsman, the other is dremmel.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice!! Might have to part take in this my self! glad to see someone trying to help others  we also have a pay it forward thread(s) if your ever interested in those...not sure if they are still around tho


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got the same RR light. But mine says to California instead of Miami.

And one of my bulbs is Green, when they heat up they take turns blinking.
I wonder why they put a green in mine, that is the way they came new. 

They would be too big to place on an O layout, but would look good sitting in the room.:thumbsup:

That would look good in your RR room John.

Though they are not LED lights.


Edit,

Mine are facing East to West.:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Biged , mines a lot dustier than yours, the right light started blinking first, took me 4 pics to time it with both on!:laugh:

New berlin, I saw those threads, may have some stuff for there too, didn't know if I should get spacific there & at this point really don't need anything,well cept the axel gears.
I'm trying to whittle down what I have to fit in my little space! 
 Rich


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I did notice that my RR Crossbuck is wrong, I will have to switch the crossing & railroad. I wonder why I never noticed that before.


The worst part is that I probably had to assembled it when I bought it.
I have had this for a long time now and just from looking at my picture I just noticed that.
Unless they made them either way and it came assembled like that? But I think it is backwards.

CV SCR help me out here what is correct?
Did they place them at crossings both ways? Do you know?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Optical dilusion 
Funny how your eyes read the left to right part first!  Rich.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John is sure taking his time to answer you.

I know it is in the HO section but with a title like that I am sure he looked at it!

PAYBACK TIME!:laugh:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I wanted an attention grabber! Rich.


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow nice. My son would love that light in his room. LOL. Wonder whats taking John so long?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK just thought of something , to keep it in the family so to speak, should I put a min post # on it & if so whats a good # ? Rich.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> OK just thought of something , to keep it in the family so to speak, should I put a min post # on it & if so whats a good # ? Rich.



I would say 9620 would be "in the family". :thumbsup:


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Your one over big ed! Guess ur not the winner lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

buck71usa said:


> Your one over big ed! Guess ur not the winner lol


He said a minimum post count.
So I am just over the minimum.

I say John must just be ignoring it, :dunno: give to Wicked who said his kid would like it.
With a title like that, Johns trigger finger was itching as soon as he saw the title.:laugh:

I could use the crossbuck light signal though. I have mine set up facing East to West that one I could put facing North to South on the other side of the room.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Biged, I didn't mean YOUR family :laugh:

I guess on the RR Xing wicked_silence will be next in line.

John, we're building a waiting list, what say you? 

Pete's hiding on me too! 

Nobody needs a foot pedal I thought that would go quick! hwell:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Nobody needs a foot pedal I thought that would go quick! hwell:


Actually I could, I just didn't want to appear greedy...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Biged, I didn't mean YOUR family :laugh:
> 
> I guess on the RR Xing wicked_silence will be next in line.
> 
> ...



Heck I am family,

I am in Joisey too.
Born and raised Joisey boy. 

The good old boys down south used to call me Dam Yankee when I did my runs down there to them. I called them something else.
But they still let me drink their white lightning. Though I think they wanted to see me puke.

I would have a shot or 2 then stick with the Budweiser.:smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I didn't think it would be this hard to give stuff away :laugh:
K, one foot pedal for shay. I will get the zip code right this time!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

What area Ed I'm way to close to the city, north east corner, but all my family is over there so I can't stray too far.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Shay which one sears or dremmel?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> What area Ed I'm way to close to the city, north east corner, but all my family is over there so I can't stray too far.



Your in "Family town" you know?

I am down off x10. Edison area.

TJ loves it when I say that.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, not too far, probably an hour or so, my #2 son went to rutgers pretty close to your area.
Family town, thats cause 3 or 4 families make up half the population! Rich.


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Rusty, give John some time and I'll take the runner up spot. 


Oh John, where for art thou?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> The good old boys down south used to call me Dam Yankee


Ed you are not a Dame Yankee. Damn Yankees come down here and do not leave. LOL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think Ed lacks a key characteristic in order to be a *dame* anything! Of course, the Internet being what it is, maybe I'm mistaken...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

John was here..............& then he was gone? 
John did you read the first post the world is waiting on you !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> John was here..............& then he was gone?
> John did you read the first post the world is waiting on you !



John only sees what he wants to see.

Give them away!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Decision time. I sent john & pete pm's so...................
I'll give John till tonight to answer, if no response on sunday am I will take it as a thanks but NO thanks & next in line gets it.

NIMT, I have 2 more packs of those so PM me your address & I'll get the piping off to you, will 1 pack do or do you need 2 . I'm going lumber yard anyway since I have 2 nice buildings for that so I don't need any piping sets. Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Southern said:


> Ed you are not a Dame Yankee. Damn Yankees come down here and do not leave. LOL


I know what you call those of us who've moved down here AND married one of your womenfolk...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I must have been asleep when I read the first post. I like the desk sign, I think I'll take it. 

Thanks, I have to be more attentive I guess...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok PM me your address, do you want the barrel & the light base, I'll toss them in the same box? Thanks, Rich.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I must have been asleep when I read the first post. I like the desk sign, I think I'll take it.
> 
> Thanks, I have to be more attentive I guess...



Remember, you have to place the lights facing North to South.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I did notice you have to orient the desk sign in a specific direction or you'd be heading for NYC when you wanted to go to Miami!  Might as well include the light base, I'm sure I can do something with that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

And the barrel.

What do you think the light base is from?
I never saw anything that looked like that on a layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I never saw anything like the light base either. I figured I'd take it over to Harry Henning and ask him what it is, he seems to know the history of this stuff. 

I seem to recall seeing a light set like that somewhere, but I don't even know if it was associated with trains. 

The barrel is just to help ballast the package.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

As I said earlier, I'd swear I saw them near the switches on his 0/027 set up, but that this looked kinda big, did any switch bases have indicaltor lights in the olden days, I was no more than 10 or so when he switched to HO? RIch.
Looked these up on ebay I think one of his older sets, I'm the kid that burnt out the motor Rich.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Like I said, I'll ask a guy that seems to have his fingers on the pulse of the train hobby.  I'm sure he can tell me if they're at all associated with trains.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I tested the bench speed control & it works, so the other foot pedal is now up for grabs! 
just waiting on shay to pick his brand! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Next up, 027 trestle set, needs a good cleanup but looks complete?
hey, it's free  Rich.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Rusty do you still have the piping? YES>YES>YES> I need one of the packs. My computer has been down for several days and I missed your post. Hope it's not too late. pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok one set to pete! 

Still up for grabs, the sears foot pedal, one more piping set & the 027 trestle set!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Shay,tell RC which pedal power you need. He wants you to have one to go with your motor tool. Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Shay had no preferance, I sent him the dremmel, sears is still up for grabbs!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

norgale said:


> Hey Shay,tell RC which pedal power you need. He wants you to have one to go with your motor tool. Pete


Welllllll...I do have two of them....:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I have two battery powered ones still at Mom's house, haven't tried to charge em yet to see if the batteries are still any good, so much to do & now it will take longer my mother in law is now in rehab, so less trips to my mothers for the forseeable future, running out to LI every sat till she gets out( she's 91 ) we hope she gets home again? 
Once dad went in everything went downhill pretty fast, but she's a tough ole bird, we can only hope for the best. Rich.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

hey Cuda whats left (or still) up for grabs?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

NBRR, sears foot pedal, one piping set & the 027 trestle set!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey rusty could I get the piping set and the sears foot pedal let me know thanks


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes you can! Pm me your address  Rich.

Ok guys, trestle set is still lookin for a new home, next trip to the other house I'll try & get some more orphans for you folks to adopt!  Rich.


----------



## PRR975 (May 5, 2012)

I wanted to say that this is really great that you're doing this. Really nice way to get into the holiday spirit .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Rich, I got the care package. I polished up the sign and it's sitting on my desk. :thumbsup:

Seeing the red/green light up close, I know where I've seen them! It's a telephone 2-line indicator. It's been around for a long time, that's when we made them to last! 

Thanks for the goodies, my grandson wants the crossing lamp, he thinks it's pretty cool.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad it arrived safely, rewrite the will & leave it to him, tell him you'll take good care of it till then! Your not quite done playing with it yet! 

Never would have thought telephone, there's gotta be a way to use that for the bigger guage trains, maybe burry it near a tunnel entrance, red means ones comming out & green means you can head in!  

Now the barrel was the most important item, that may have actually been a leftover from his old 0 & 027 collection, sand it down , refinish it & get it back on the roller!  Rich.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I can report the barrel works fine in the Barrel loader, but why refinish it? It's weathered! 

I knew I had seen those lights before, and when I had it in hand and looked at the construction and the light bulbs used, it came to me.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK trestle set going to NorCal transplant, I'll bump this up again if I find some more goodies I can't use or have too many of when I sort out some more stuff

So for entertainment I'd like to see pics of any of his decorating stuff when it gets put into action.
Shay, when you get the 76ers all cleaned up & repaired I'd like to see those,mixed with yours in one of your famous photos! Should make a decent consist (ha, I said consist, see i'm learning a little!:laugh: ) Rich.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

its the fun that counts and matters Rusty  hehehe


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea, after the last few years I needed some fun, the logistics of dealing with two houses & all the stuff can be a bit overwhelming, the trains are only the begining, He had a small music collection, from 78's, reel to reel,8track, 33's, cassets, & last upgrade was cd's , then I have the slide projectors, homemade movies & all his regualr tools.
Made my sons each a basic tool set, I have ammassed my own tools over the years so i'm just taking the modeling stuff I don't already have, it's sad to think all the great old hand tools might end up as scrap, but if I can't find a home for them ,oh well now i'm getting myself depressed,  better go run some trains back & fourth, now at least i can go 7' & if I hand flip the switches i can use the other rail!  Rich.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you've come down with the bug Rusty. First it was 3 feet and now it's 7 feet. Yup! You've had it boy. No cure either. Ha! Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea, extensions after this are gonna be a ways off, took the susquehanna out for a test spin, there going up for sale tonight, along with the UP mountain gray.Saying my goodbuys!


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> OK trestle set going to NorCal transplant, I'll bump this up again if I find some more goodies I can't use or have too many of when I sort out some more stuff
> 
> So for entertainment I'd like to see pics of any of his decorating stuff when it gets put into action.
> Shay, when you get the 76ers all cleaned up & repaired I'd like to see those,mixed with yours in one of your famous photos! Should make a decent consist (ha, I said consist, see i'm learning a little!:laugh: ) Rich.


Ill be sure to post a picture once we get the tree up and I get set on a lay out . Thanks again. So awesome of you!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now I'm thinking of making a photo collection, got 3 vidios of his engines in action, thanks pete & buck, don't know how to get them in my computer, but I can always come here & look them up. 
Not trying to be a hero or anything, just have sooo much stuff,for me to hoard it is just useless, it will sit & rot in boxes, at least I know it will be put to good use with the people here! 
So enjoy, put up with my dumb questions & maybe I'll become a decent train modeler over the years! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got some extras I can't use with my switch machines, so for the cost of shipping they are up for grabs, give Flynn the first shot at these since he just posted looking for 83 switches, if they work with dcc there his.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

another O or 027 trestle set, no metal clips in there, what you see is what you get, hey it's free ! shipping only
if it stays here a while I'll post up in the 0 forum.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

couplers, ???????????


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

anyone workin in brass, some 18" curves a few straights, 3 switches & a rerailer?????????


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll gladly take it all.
I don't need any O stuff or couplers.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

Rich,I'm interested in the 3 brass switches,My yard is all brass.I also need atlas snap switch machines and screws(same as what's on the brass switches)
Thanks


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would like the code 83 turnouts if they are still available


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Everybody likes free stuff! As much as I would like to have the brass switches and I think I raised my hand first:laugh: I'll gladly give up my place in line to someone (ssgt):laugh: that actually models in brass. I only use brass because I can find it cheap like now.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

hutch, good man, I'll save the track & the rerailer for you.

sarge brass switches are yours, I also got that bag or screws with the deal, send you what I got in the deal, I have a ton of extras from my other stuff to hold me over.
might be able to spare a few switch machines, but they look a little different then those(off the switches I will convert to under table machines) but I won't know how many for a while yet, should be at least 5 or 6.

lears give Flynn a little more time to answer, then you'll be next in line, that will spread what I got around a little! Rich.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you still giving away the Susquehanna locomotive with the yellow storage tank and the little shed?

Put Ed first in line please.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:sly: Never was , good try Ed ! :cheeky4:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought maybe you had a small touch of Alzheimer's and I would luck it out. 

Don't hurt to try.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd give those couplers a home...they never were officially know as or approved of by the NMRA. There was a debate in the early 60s over whether there should be an official coupler for HO but they felt it was best to stay out of that area of modeling, each modeler having their own particular reason for using what they do. X2f was the other term used for those that was never official.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> hutch, good man, I'll save the track & the rerailer for you.
> 
> sarge brass switches are yours, I also got that bag or screws with the deal, send you what I got in the deal, I have a ton of extras from my other stuff to hold me over.
> might be able to spare a few switch machines, but they look a little different then those(off the switches I will convert to under table machines) but I won't know how many for a while yet, should be at least 5 or 6.
> ...


No problem just let me know. I will sit here and wait


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

ok then everything spoken for cept the trestles, I'll put a link up over in O guage & then get cracking on the shipping estimates, just pm me your zip codes. enjoy, Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Kinda got caught up in the engine house fiasco, will try & work on the shipping over the weekend,  sorry guys.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Goodies went out this AM, O guage trestles are still up for grabs!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK just realized I put up the trestle det before, but hey maybe some new blood now that needs em, so one shoebox of 0 or 027 trestles



Another box of assorted brass track & switches



& 3 pretty beat up pensy cars, these may not even be worth the shipping I'll leave that for you to decide?



So as before cover the shipping & their yours!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

How much to ship the track to 47834?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll weigh it up tomorrow & get you an estimate. :thumbsup:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

OK, Send me a PM. Thanks


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Brass turnouts are on their way to a new home, still have the brass track up for grabs!
there's a black plastic trestle set in the box too!


----------

